# Problem with privoxy

## L1nux

Hi there, i installed privoxy and tor as was given by the how-to

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269815&highlight=anonymous+privoxy+torr

but when i added the line 

```
forward-socks4a / localhost:9050
```

 to the config file and start privoxy i got the following:

```

/etc/init.d/privoxy restart

 * Stopping privoxy...                                                    [ ok ] * Starting privoxy...

Jan 14 04:34:18 Privoxy(16384) Info: loading configuration file '/etc/privoxy/config':

Jan 14 04:34:18 Privoxy(16384) Error: Wrong number of parameters for forward-socks4a directive in configuration file.       

```

i searched the net but without finding a solution, is there any guesses

----------

## chevelle

not sure if you've figured it out already but you need a period at the end of your statement

forward-socks4a / localhost:9050

should be 

forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .

----------

